# Age of Dragons: Notice / Open



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

This is a thread to let people know that my roleplay Age of Dragons is still running and i shall have its update done by the end of this saturday. So those wishing to join I will direct you to the recruitment thread:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78846

And the action thread:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=79783

The update will be moving the story on so it will be easier to add you in should you join.

All of the dragon colours are now open with no limits on them so feel free to pick a dragon colour, a gender and then name it.

If you join then Thank You and I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I will throw in a hearty recommendation for this RP! I would love to see some new blood and to see it rolling forward again.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

hmm i will look at it tomorow if thats all right


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh good it's still alive. Join up, Jerome needs some new blood to lord over.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Rems said:


> Oh good it's still alive. Join up, Jerome needs some new blood to lord over.


Indeed it is still alive. I would hunt revan down if he allowed this RP to die. He has been working on an update, to my understanding of course, that moves the story forward substantially. I am really looking forward to it, especially if we get some new blood.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> Indeed it is still alive. I would hunt revan down if he allowed this RP to die. He has been working on an update, to my understanding of course, that moves the story forward substantially. I am really looking forward to it, especially if we get some new blood.


Wouldn't be the first RP Revan allowed to die; but then at least he has enough interest in this one to make a thread seeking out new players to replace those who have left.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Wouldn't be the first RP Revan allowed to die; but then at least he has enough interest in this one to make a thread seeking out new players to replace those who have left.


I know, I joined AloA just to have it die out from underneath me. I imagine it was a fair share more annoying for those who had been involved in it since the beginning. Here's hoping that it gets a breath of fresh air pumped into it.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Though i am a bit inactive forum wide atm i am still highly interested in this rp. Am still up for it. Soon i shall end my course and then i will have more time.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

well I have checked it out and I do feel like joining would it be all right if I made a dwarf rifleman with napoleon syndrome?


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I'll join up; read through it before and liked the look of it. I'll have a character up later when I get my laptop


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

tyranno the destroyer said:


> well I have checked it out and I do feel like joining would it be all right if I made a dwarf rifleman with napoleon syndrome?


Dont mention his height? xD sure go for it.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

all right on it like a sonnet


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

tyranno the destroyer said:


> all right on it like a sonnet


This had me in tears. :laugh: I will give you all the rep I own, good sir.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> I know, I joined AloA just to have it die out from underneath me. I imagine it was a fair share more annoying for those who had been involved in it since the beginning. Here's hoping that it gets a breath of fresh air pumped into it.


I wouldn't hold my breath, Revan seemingly gave up on it a long time ago.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

i am working on my char now,will get it up soon.


----------

